# In addition to sizzling burgers, ...???



## blhowes (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, we're halfway through the week, and I'm starting to think about maybe firing up the grill this Saturday. Anybody have any good bar-b-cue recipes or unusual things that you've cooked on the grill?

A friend at work has been recommending for a while how good vegetables are on the grill. A few weeks ago, we tried corn on the cob cooked on the grill and it came out excellent. My wife cooked a vegetable shishkabob, and said it was delicious.

Any other ideas or recipes?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 22, 2005)

Grilled salmon.

I lay a salmon filet in foil and pour soy sauce over it. Than I gently wrap it and grill it for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm one of the few non-hippies around who actually appreciates some tofu on the grill. Use the extra firm variety, marinate it generously with your favorite flavor, and slap it on sandwich or serve on the side with red beans and rice. Good for you too!

And if you're afraid of lookin' wussy, just wash it down with some stout beer and you'll be just fine. If you can see light through it in a glass, it ain't stout enough.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2005)

I love cooking on the grill. It's one of my favorite summer holiday activities. Besides burgers, hot dogs and bbq (all mouth-watering to me), I enjoy shish kabobs. Here's one recipe:



> This is a good recipe to do with the kids on a summer day or any time really. You will need some skewers for this meal and some hungry little helpers. (or big helpers)
> 
> 1 pound beef roast, sirloin or any cut of meat your prefer (2" chunks)
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 22, 2005)

Italian sausage is great grilled. I usually eat it on a hot dog bun dressed up.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

Janice's salmon sounds good, Andrew's beef and veggies on the skew sounds delicious, and Scott's Italian sausage in a hotdog bun sounds mouth watering.

...and Mike's tofu...um...its good for you.  (jk)

BTW, some have told me that it definitely makes a difference if you use a gas grill vs cooking over charcoals. Any strong convictions either way?


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 22, 2005)

I haven't tried this one myself yet, but I want to soon.....



BEER CAN CHICKEN RECIPE - GAS GRILL

Easy
Prep: 15 min; Cook: 2 hours

The chicken is cooked on a covered grill, over indirect, medium (350 deg.F) heat. If starting with frozen chicken, defrost for 3 days in refrigerator.


3 - 4 pound whole chicken - kosher or free range is best 
6 TBSP Memphis rub or spice mix 
1 12-14 oz can beer 
Grill with cover; oven proof pan or dish; tongs and mitt; skewer

START your grill.

REMOVE any innards or other items from inside of the chicken.

RINSE the chicken inside and out in cold, running water.

OPTIONAL: seal neck of chicken with skewer (shown) for gravy, seal neck, for moister chicken, leave open.

RUB the chicken, inside and out with Memphis rub or your choice of spices.

OPEN a standard can (14 oz) of your favorite beer, punch a few extra holes, and quaff off about 1/4 of the beer.

ADD 2 TBSP rub or spice to beer can.

PLACE beer can on ovenproof pan or dish (this allows the chicken to cook indirectly and catches the juices if you want to make gravy.

ARRANGE chicken on beer can, allow the two legs to form two sides of tripod so chicken is stable (picture).







WHEN grill is ready, place chicken in grill and close.

BEST when chicken cooks 1 1/2 - 2 hours - check visually after about 1/2 hour and rotate the chicken in a half circle to cook evenly, should brown slowly and evenly.

WHEN chicken is ready, using tongs and oven glove if necessary to separate chicken and beer can, carefully remove to separate platter. Allow to stand for 10 minutes.

REMOVE ovenproof pan or dish, and pour in any remaining beer, stirring, if make a sauce.

CUT up chicken and serve. Serve gravy in separate dish.

Here's another one:
Beer Can Chicken

[Edited on 6-22-2005 by Rick Larson]

[Edited on 6-22-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Authorised (Jun 22, 2005)

My family has cooked that before.


We also had a lot a fun coming up with various names for the poor impaled chicken. However, it does taste rather good.


----------



## Scott (Jun 22, 2005)

Janice is right about salmon - one of my favorite things off the grill. Alternatives to Soy Sauce are (1) Thai peanut sauce, and (3) Lawry's seasoning salt (my favorite).


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I haven't tried this one myself yet, but I want to soon.....
> BEER CAN CHICKEN RECIPE - GAS GRILL


Now, I assume that since this is a reformed recipe, that the alcohol doesn't burn off in the process? Correct?


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> ...



Well, if that's your attitude do you want my recipe for Magic Brownies too?


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Well, if that's your attitude do you want my recipe for Magic Brownies too?


I love barbecues, but I LOVE BROWNIES. Can I have the recipe, oh can I, can I? I'll even change my attitude to one of your choosing.


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> I'm one of the few non-hippies around who actually appreciates some tofu on the grill.



Now it shows why you are a Dawg fan. 

In the foothills of TN you throw any meat on the grill (has to be charcoal) that you can get your treads on.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> ...



Check with your country's laws before buying the ingredients, of course:

Magic Brownies 

1/2 cup flour
3 tablespoons shortening
2 tablespoons honey
1 egg (beaten)
1 tablespoon water
1/2 cup marijauna
pinch of salt
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons corn syrup
1 square melted chocolate
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup chopped nuts 
Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together. Mix shortening, sugar, honey, syrup, and egg. Then blend in chocolate and other ingredients, and mix well. Spread in an 8-inch pan and bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...



Nice recipe. I'm sure smelling the brownies cook and then tasting them will put a smile on my face, perhaps even more so than usual.


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

Of course you'll be eating those brownies in local cell block.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> ...


Hey, if you live around the diversity of Athens you'll learn to branch out beyond squirrel burgers and opossum casserole. Although I must say there's not much out there that competes with fresh n' tender gator meat.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

[smile wiped off face]


> _Originally posted by govols_
> Of course you'll be eating those brownies in local cell block.


[/smile wiped off face]


----------



## dkicklig (Jun 22, 2005)

*FLAMING PINEAPPLES*

Slice up a fresh pineapple into about 8-10 rings
Dip rings into melted butter and then into a mixture of cinnamon and Sugar.
Put the pineapple tings on the grill for about 5-10 minutes.
Heat up some dark rum, don't let it boil
Put the Pineapple on a platter
Light the rum (turning your head to avoid the flame)
Pour the flaming rum over the pineapple.
Serve with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 22, 2005)

1.Boil bratwurst in beer for 10 minutes, then grill to your liking over mesquite charcoal. Dress with Bavarian style sauerkraut (sprinkled lightly with celery salt) and brown mustard. Serve with a side of German Spaetzle. Wash it down with a German pilsner, Hefeweizen, or an Irish Stout. (Simple, but good)


----------



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

All I brought to work for lunch today was a small bowl of American Chop Suey - you guys are starting to torture me now!


----------



## Batman (Jun 22, 2005)

slap a piece of halibut on that puppy and douse it with butter and lemon...don't grill it too long or it'll fall apart.


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

Allan,

Some grilled corn would be great with that. And take a big soup can and fill it about 2/3 full of water and add a stick or two of butter in it and put it on the side of the grill. Pull back the corn and dip er in the can and, mmm mmm, some good corn!


----------



## Myshkin (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Allan,
> 
> Some grilled corn would be great with that. And take a big soup can and fill it about 2/3 full of water and add a stick or two of butter in it and put it on the side of the grill. Pull back the corn and dip er in the can and, mmm mmm, some good corn!



Good idea. Maybe with the butter, a light sprinkle of blackened seasoning.


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 22, 2005)

It's the time of the year for Noonday onions. Slice them about 1/2" thick, brush them with a little oil and grill them until just starting to carmelize. Drizzle with a little balsamic vinager. Nothing better. You can do the same with peppers, asparagus, squash, or almost any firm vegetable. Tasty and healthful. What more can you ask?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jun 22, 2005)

In California, BBQ is Beef Tri-Tip! This is a common cut in CA, but outside the golden state you'll have to get it special from the butcher. Grilled over charcoal and served rare with fresh homemade salsa, avocado and warm fresh tortillas. Good cowboy beans cooked over coals in a dutch oven are a must have side-dish.

And this is standard fare at most church functions.

[Edited on 6-23-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 22, 2005)

At least it is summer for you. I wont be having a summer until the end of next year....

Egg plant is good on the BBQ. Just cut it up and put it on - I never cooked it - that is just watching my brother do it.

Cooking eggs on the BBQ is good also although you need a special item to cook it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 23, 2005)

One of my favorite things is a nice grilled portabella mushroom to make a tasty sandwich out of!


----------



## Richard King (Jun 23, 2005)

Man I may have to try that noonday onion idea.

I don't want to offend any PETA folks but I have more than once thrown a nice fat freshly skinned rattlesnake on the grill with the hotlinks or chorizo and ribs.

No I didn't even have the above mentioned brownie recipe and I still grilled the old diamond back. Just salt to taste and dab it in some salsa or barbecue sauce afterwards. We usually do it to freak out my yankee inlaws when they visit!

We do a little outdoor goat cooking down here (West Texas) too.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2005)

It's brats in Wisconsin!!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> It's brats in Wisconsin!!



Michigan too! Whenever you go to a summer cook out here, someone has some beer brats to grill. Personally I can't stand 'em. They're not like the bratwurst I grew up with.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



It's always bratwurst in Cincinnati too, bein' the old German town that it is. As long as I get my German brats on the grill, America can keep her franks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2006)

Anybody planning to bbq this holiday weekend?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anybody planning to bbq this holiday weekend?



Mmmmmmmmmmm..... I can almost smell the hot dogs sizzling my web page...



Wait a minute, that must be the week-old hot dog I put on a paperplate on top of the computer monitor. Nevermind!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

99 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 98 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 98 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 98 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 97 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 97 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 97 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 96 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 96 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 96 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 95 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 95 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 95 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 94 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 94 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 94 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 93 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 93 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 93 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 92 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 92 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 92 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 91 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 91 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 91 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 90 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 90 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 90 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 89 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 89 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 89 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 88 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 88 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 88 bottles of beer, take one down pass it around, 87 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 87 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 87 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 86 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 86 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 86 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 85 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 85 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 85 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 84 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 84 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 84 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 83 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 83 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 83 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 82 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 82 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 82 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 81 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 81 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 81 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 80 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 80 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 80 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 79 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 79 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 79 Bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 78 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 78 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 78 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 77 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 77 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 77 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 76 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 76 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 76 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 75 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 75 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 75 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 74 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 74 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 74 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 73 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 73 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 73 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 72 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 72 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 72 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 71 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 71 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 71 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 70 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 70 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 70 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 69 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 69 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 69 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 68 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 68 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 68 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 67 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 67 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 67 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 66 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 66 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 66 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 65 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 65 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 65 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 64 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 64 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 64 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 63 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 63 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 63 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 62 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 62 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 62 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 61 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 61 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 61 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 60 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 60 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 60 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 59 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 59 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 59 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 58 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 58 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 58 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 57 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 57 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 57 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 56 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 56 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 56 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 55 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 55 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 55 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 54 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 54 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 54 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 53 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 53 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 53 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 52 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 52 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 52 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 51 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 51 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 51 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 50 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 50 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 50 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 49 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 49 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 49 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 48 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 48 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 48 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 47 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 47 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 47 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 46 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 46 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 46 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 45 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 45 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 45 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 44 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 44 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 44 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 43 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 43 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 43 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 42 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 42 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 42 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 41 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 41 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 41 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 40 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 40 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 40 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 39 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 39 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 39 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 38 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 38 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 38 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 37 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 37 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 37 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 36 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 36 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 36 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 35 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 35 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 35 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 34 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 34 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 34 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 33 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 33 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 33 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 32 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 32 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 32 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 31 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 31 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 31 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 30 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 30 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 30 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 29 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 29 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 29 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 28 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 28 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 28 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 27 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 27 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 27 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 26 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 26 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 26 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 25 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 25 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 25 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 24 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 24 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 24 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 23 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 23 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 23 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 22 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 22 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 22 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 21 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 21 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 21 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 20 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 20 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 20 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 19 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 19 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 19 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 18 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 18 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 18 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 17 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 17 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 17 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 16 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 16 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 16 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 15 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 15 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 15 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 14 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 14 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 14 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 13 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 13 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 13 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 12 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 12 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 12 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 11 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 11 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 11 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 10 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 10 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 10 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 9 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 9 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 9 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 8 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 8 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 8 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 7 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 7 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 7 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 6 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 6 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 6 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 5 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 5 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 5 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 4 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 4 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 4 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 3 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 3 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 3 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 2 bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 2 Bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 2 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 1 bottle of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall. 1 Bottle of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer, take one down, pass it around, no more bottles of Samuel Adams lager beer on the wall.






 Puritanhead passes out on the floor from the sheer exhilaration that went into this post.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Puritanhead passes out on the floor from the sheer exhilaration that went into this post.



Well, I hope you used the copy-paste method!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



You need a hobby, Ryan!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Extended find and replace actually


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2006)

Since you asked...

The Beer butt chicken someone mentioned above is good.

Also to kick-up your burgers a notch try mixing (powder form) ranch dressing mix in with the meat before forming the patties.

But, for the best bbq its gotta be ribs slooooow cooked over hickory.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jun 29, 2006)

For the 4th I am smoking a 18 lbs pork shoulder (pulled pork) and six racks of pork spareribs. I have nevcer used hickory to smoke. I use mesquite wood instead. In AZ it is easy to come by. I just save the pieces that I trim off in the winter. The pork shoulder will take about 8 hours and the ribe usually are done in about 6. For the ribs I use a Kansas City type dry rub and the pork shoulder gets a vinegar suace mop.

Dont worry I will think about you all as I enjoy my holiday meat fest.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going to throw some shrimp on the barbie as an appetizer!
Caan't wait! 
Jim


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anybody planning to bbq this holiday weekend?



Well, between working overnight, preaching on Sunday morning and a few other responsibilities to attend to, I think I'll get to bed as soon as possible (nothing like sleeping during the day and working at night), but you can send over some BBQ to my place if you like!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Praying for God's blessing upon your preaching this Lord's Day. If it's not too far  come on down to Virginia after you're done and we'll fix you right up!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Praying for God's blessing upon your preaching this Lord's Day. If it's not too far  come on down to Virginia after you're done and we'll fix you right up!



Thank you, Andrew. I'd *LOVE* to come to Virginia, but maybe another time. Many, MANY years ago my ancestors lived in Virginia. I'm not sure for how long, but they arrived some time in the later 1600's from Ireland. Closest I've been is Washington, D.C. Of course, during our trip we were in Virginia for a time, Arlington in particularly. I'd love to see the Civil War sites of the state and then take a trip to Gettysburg. 

BTW, my great-great grandfather was in the Confederate Army. The family was living in Arkansas then. 

....well, I'm rambling. Sorry.


----------



## Answerman (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I don't want to offend any PETA folks but I have more than once thrown a nice fat freshly skinned rattlesnake on the grill with the hotlinks or chorizo and ribs.



I'm a member of PETA and I am not the least bit offended. (PETA=People Eating Tasty Animals)


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Answerman_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Richard King_
> ...



Where do you get rattlesnake in KC?


----------



## Answerman (Jun 30, 2006)

I caught a few timber rattlesnakes in the woods between Olathe and Lawrence Kansas when I was a teenager. I fried them up with some Garlic and Jalapeno peppers then after they were done, I sprinkled them with some salt, I thought they were pretty good. Tastes just like chicken.:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



The Virginian Creed:



> To be a Virginian, either by Birth, Marriage, or Adoption, or even on one's Mother's side, is an introduction to any State in the Union, a Passport to any Foreign Country, and a Benediction from Above.



Come join us whenever you can, brother -- we'll take a raincheck. God bless!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Answerman_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Richard King_
> ...



 My old bummer sticker said: "I love animals -- they're delicious!"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Anybody planning to bbq this holiday weekend?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 4, 2006)

Mmmm! Just had pulled pork, baked beans & collard greens at the Whole Foods deli and followed it with an iced coffee & dutch chocolate drink at Peets! Ah, the Northwest, home of pagans, health food & coffee!


[Edited on 7-4-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2006)

Watermelon, anyone?


----------

